# Looking 4 Breeders Al/Ga /Ms



## tamsflock (Aug 21, 2012)

I am looking for breeders for American Guinea Hogs or Heritage Large Black hogs in the Alabama / Georgia or Mississippi area's. I don't mind traveling a little. I haven't decided on the breed yet. Have it narrowed down to these 2.  I have written a lot of people and nobody has written me back from the websites so I am gonna try it this way.
Thanks for any help


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi there 

There is a big difference in size between the AGH & the Large Blacks. We raise the Large Blacks here & absolutely love them. We have raised several breeds over the years but the LB's are our favorites  We have a wide selection here to choose from  - one of the largest selections in the USA with rare lines. We farrow year round so nearly always have piglets on the ground. Our website is very detailed so you can check us out along with seeing pictures of the pigs etc. We sell all over the USA - folks come to pick them up or we fly them. 

If we can be of any help please do not hesitate to contact us. 

All the best, 

Liz


----------



## tamsflock (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Liz!!! It is just so much to take in, it's almost overwhelming.. I'm going to contact you have a bunch of questions..


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Aug 24, 2012)

> It is just so much to take in, it's almost overwhelming..


LOL! Been there, done that & have the T-shirt so know exactly how you feel  BUT it does get easier.

Liz


----------

